
Ask HN: Are you planning to be someone different in the future? - hoodoof
If yes, in what way, apart from being older?
======
max_
Yap. an EDM DJ!!! Away from software development.

------
koolba
No but it'll probably happen anyway.

------
IntoBot
Been planning for years

------
lgieron
A retiree.

------
rman4040
Life is too short, ours future is set to ours faith in Jesus. It is wise to be
close to our savor and be more and more like him and less and less as we are.

